# Crysis 2 - Eine Schönheit ohne Herz - Leser-Test von Dativ



## Dativ (28. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Crysis 2 - Eine Schönheit ohne Herz - Leser-Test von Dativ* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Crysis 2 - Eine Schönheit ohne Herz - Leser-Test von Dativ


----------



## HMCpretender (28. Juni 2011)

Deine Mühe in allen Ehren aber für einen "Test" gehört ein Spiel trotz allem durchgespielt. Seine Enttäuschung kann man sich auch in einer Produktrezension bei Amazon o.ä. von der Seele schreiben.


----------



## Vortox (28. Juni 2011)

Nur zu wahr, am schlimmsten finde ich den Punkt, dass es keine Fortsetzung ist. Man hätte da soviel draus machen können...


----------



## bene0123 (28. Juni 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Deine Mühe in allen Ehren aber für einen "Test" gehört ein Spiel trotz allem durchgespielt. Seine Enttäuschung kann man sich auch in einer Produktrezension bei Amazon o.ä. von der Seele schreiben.


 Kann man sich jetzt natürlich endlos drüber streiten, aber mal ganz ehrlich... Wenn du, wie der Tester hier, ein Spiel mittelmäßig bis scheisse findest und bei der Hälfte aufhörst und das Ende im Nachhinein siehst, wirst du nicht auf einmal brüllen >Boah Hammer Spiel Ey< Außerdem kann ein gutes Ende kein ganzes Spiel retten, wenn der Weg dahin keinen Spaß macht! Naja ist auf jeden Fall meine Meinung. Find den Review top und stimme 100% damit überein. Und dazu will ich noch sagen, dass es in meinem Fall bei Crysis 1 GENAU dasselbe war - tolle Grafik, sonst liebloses, blankpoliertes Geballer für die graue Masse


----------



## theking2502 (28. Juni 2011)

Kann sich noch wer an die PR von Crysis 2 erinnern? "Story BESSER als Halo"...nicht! Oder der Spruch "Halo wird gegen Crysis 2 abstinken"...nicht! Sorry, aber ich finde mal wieder das alte Chema. Ist ein großer Hip um ein Spiel wird es von der Presse hoch gelobt. Ich habe es 2 mal durch...eigendlich nur wegen dem Gameplay. Aber die Inszenierung... wenn wer mal Advent Rising gespielt hat weiß, dass auch ein verbugtes Spiel eine bessere Story hat als Crysis 2. Naja...39 Eurp fü ein Staubfänger...muss man wohl verkraften...*kopfschüttelnd den Saal verlass*


----------



## Witho (28. Juni 2011)

ich kann die schlechte story verschmerzen aber die schlauchleves gehen für mich garnicht..

 dieser punkt der fehlenden freiheit hat mich warnsinnig enttäuscht vor allen dingen da im gegensatz zu anderen spielen die schläuche auch nicht versteckt sondern offensichtlich sind...
wem fällt es bitte schon nicht auf, wenn er über DÄCHER läuft und rechts und links nur wände sieht ?!


----------



## majorjk1992 (28. Juni 2011)

bene0123 schrieb:


> Kann man sich jetzt natürlich endlos drüber streiten, aber mal ganz ehrlich... Wenn du, wie der Tester hier, ein Spiel mittelmäßig bis scheisse findest und bei der Hälfte aufhörst und das Ende im Nachhinein siehst, wirst du nicht auf einmal brüllen >Boah Hammer Spiel Ey< Außerdem kann ein gutes Ende kein ganzes Spiel retten, wenn der Weg dahin keinen Spaß macht! Naja ist auf jeden Fall meine Meinung. Find den Review top und stimme 100% damit überein. Und dazu will ich noch sagen, dass es in meinem Fall bei Crysis 1 GENAU dasselbe war - tolle Grafik, sonst liebloses, blankpoliertes Geballer für die graue Masse


 
Naja für die graue Masse konnte das Spiel eigentlich nicht sein weil diese graue Masse Crysis 1 zum größten Teil garnicht zocken konnte und das Spiel auch heute auf kaum einem Rechner flüssig läuft ^^


----------



## MeeresGeist (28. Juni 2011)

Ich war heute bei einem Freund da er eine GTX 580 hat.
Wir haben das Textur pack und DX11 installiert.

Er meinte nur gut das ichs net gekauft hab nach dem anzoggen. 
Irgenwie wird nix besser Grafikmäßig nur FPS gehn stäker in die Knie Mehr nicht.
Alles bleibt lieblos hab gedacht das es lebendiger wird mit dem Pack, bleibt aber nen Konsolenkrüppel.

Es erreicht nicht ansatzweise die Genialität von Crysis1.
Ich geh mal davon aus das wir in Zukunft nix besseres mehr sehn werden Grafikmäßig alles Casualisiert.

Nur schade für meinen Kumpel eine GTX 580 und kein Game das es Wert wäre damit zu zoggen und die Karte mal ausreizt.
Wenn man sich solche Hardware zulegt und in Zukunft nix mehr geboten bekommt braucht man sich als CoreGamer nix mehr zulegen lohnt ja alles nicht.
Einfach schade das man mir das Herz ausblutet als Coregamer, und jeden Monat der kommt um Jahre zurückgeht, die Grafikkarten können dinge wie DX11 und haben enorme Leistung und können tolle Effekte darstellen und man lässt diese einfache links liegen.

Dafür haben ATI und Nvidia käufer ja mal viel Geld hingelegt und werden nie etwas davon zu sehn bekommen.
Wer viel bezahlt der viel bekommt normalerweiße.Die Konsolen machen alles zunichte.


----------



## Dativ (29. Juni 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Deine Mühe in allen Ehren aber für einen "Test" gehört ein Spiel trotz allem durchgespielt. Seine Enttäuschung kann man sich auch in einer Produktrezension bei Amazon o.ä. von der Seele schreiben.


 
Ich habe genauso gedacht wie bene0123. Irgendwann kam der Punkt, an dem das Spiel für mich auch keine Erklärung mehr liefern könnte, die meine Meinung ändern kann. Selbst wenn am Schluss so richtig der Punk abgeht und plötzlich wieder das Chaos da ist, was ich gerne hätte, dann wär es immer noch unglaubwürdig! 
Abgesehen davon kann man darüber insofern streiten, als dass man sich dann auch fragen muss, wann man MMOs bewerten darf. Irgendwann kommt der Punkt, an dem man sagt: "So, jetzt glaube ich, das Spiel bewerten zu können". Und so gings mir irgendwann hier auch.

By the way, ich hab nach Diskussion mit einem Freund den Test geschrieben, weil wir beide nicht verstanden haben, warum das Spiel international so gute Wertungen bekommen hat. Ich finde, man muss auch mal dagegenstinken. Es ist ja wirklich nicht alles schlecht an Crysis 2, aber meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist alles über der 80er-Marke irgendwie unpassend. Natürlich kommts auch drauf an, was man möchte.




			
				Witho schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann die schlechte story verschmerzen aber die schlauchleves gehen für mich garnicht..
> dieser punkt der fehlenden freiheit hat mich warnsinnig enttäuscht vor  allen dingen da im gegensatz zu anderen spielen die schläuche auch nicht  versteckt sondern offensichtlich sind...
> wem fällt es bitte schon nicht auf, wenn er über DÄCHER läuft und rechts und links nur wände sieht ?!​



Gerade in Zeiten von den Cod-Schlauchlevels ist das hier aber noch durchaus weitläufig. Also ich habe mich überhaupt nicht eingeengt gefühlt und immer das Gefühl gehabt, mehrere Möglichkeiten zur Lösung zu haben. Aber wie ich geschrieben habe, mir wurden sie ja leider so vorgekaut, dass ich alle Möglichkeiten direkt als Marker präsentiert bekam und es sich dadurch doch wieder "schlauchig" anfühlte. 




			
				theking2502 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sich noch wer an die PR von Crysis 2 erinnern? "Story BESSER als  Halo"...nicht! Oder der Spruch "Halo wird gegen Crysis 2  abstinken"...nicht! Sorry, aber ich finde mal wieder das alte Chema



Ich meine mich auch daran zu erinnern, dass der Autor von Crysis 2 gegen alle möglichen Spiele (Eben auch gegen Halo) gewettert hat. 
Modern Warfare 2 war auch dabei. Und ja, Modern Warfare 2 hat eine dämliche Story, aber die ist so gut inszeniert, dass es einem egal ist. Crysis 1 ist auch dämlich, aber man kauft es der Inszenierung ab. Ich gehe auch gerne ins Kino und schaue sinnlose Popcorn-Action-Filme. 
Aber Crysis 2 ist weder Popcorn-Kino, noch besticht es durch eine gute Handlung.


----------



## Mathragor (29. Juni 2011)

Ich frage mich was ihr für Probleme habt. Wie muss denn ein Shooter sein? Was ist denn zb ein guter Shooter?


----------



## killy666 (29. Juni 2011)

schön geschriebener test. mich hat crysis 2 auch nicht sonderlich begeistert. aber das tat auch schon der erste teil nicht. grafik allein reicht mir nicht. einziger lichtblick bei crysis 1 für mich war das ende, wo es endlich mal chaotischer zu ging und spannung und hektig einen guten spielspaßcocktail abgaben.

grad das hab ich beim zweiten teil schmerzlich vermisst. dachte sie würden da anknüpfen.....


----------



## theking2502 (29. Juni 2011)

Half Life, alle Teile, denn die lassen ein Spekulieren. Man kann die Beweggründe der Personen nachvollziehen und man merkt, dass eine Rebelion in City 17 los geht. Man hat in allen teilen Ambitionen sie zu spielen und man wollte am Ende immer wissen "Und jetzt? Was geschiet hier?" und am Ende von Episode 2 dachte ich mir "WAS? Alter die Killst du dreifach", weil man eine Bezieung zu den Figuren hat. Bei Crysis 2 hat man aber keine richtige Bezugsperson. In der Mitte des Spiels erscheint ein Marine Kollege von Alkaras und man denkt sich "WTF, ich dachte alle wären tot...hat das der Typ am Anfang nicht gesagt?"
Das Problem ist einfach an Crysis 2, dass man keine richtige emotionale Bindung zum Spieler aufbaut und man nicht einem das Gefühl hat "Ja, dem Schwein habe ich es gegeben" oder "Alter, dafür werde ich mich an dir rechen." Das Spiel Crysis 2 würde bei mir eine Gesamtwertung von 50% bekommen. Grafik Hui, Spiel Pfui.


----------



## krad94 (29. Juni 2011)

es ist leider gottes so, dass crytek einfach auf die grafische umsetzung auf allen platzformen ihren fokus gesetzt hat. gekauft hab ich mir crysis 2 auch nur, weil das ende des ersten teiles so offen war. man hat sich einfach gefraft was passiert mit nomand, psycho und den anderen? (Von denen war in crysis 2 keine rede)
leider enttäuschend, wie der autor es beschrieb.


----------



## JillValentine21 (29. Juni 2011)

Also ich schließe mich dieser Wertung und was in der Wertung geschrieben wurde zu 100% an könnte von mir sein^^..

Ich war am Anfang auch sehr stutzig und am Ende des Spiels auch weil ich beim ersten teil von Crysis gedacht habe das der Nanosuit für eine Spezialeinheit gamcht wurde und vom Militär kommt.. und nun aufeinmal von den Aliens stammen sollte bzw die Technologie..

Ein punkt hat mich auch etwas gestört und das habe ich auch vermisst.. also der labernde Nanosuit hat mich doch schon genervt im ersten Teil konnte man wenigstens noch ne männliche oder weibliche stimme einstellen oder sie komplett ausmachen.. und nun muss mans einfach hinnehmen..

Aber naja ich gehöre zu denen die von Einer Fortsezung ERWARTEN das sie den Vorgänger auch wirklich Fortsetzt... ich habe auch schon gehört das liegt dran weils ne Techdemo für die neue Engine sein sollte aber um Gotteswillen dann soll man es nicht Crysis 2 bzw Fortseztung nennen


----------



## Hannibal89 (29. Juni 2011)

"Was man dem Spiel aber wieder hoch anrechnen muss, ist die Länge. Ich habe etwa bis zur Hälfte gespielt, bevor es mir gereicht hat."

Woher beziehst du dann dein Recht, über dieses Spiel zu werten??? 
Typisch deutsch, ich hab die Hälfte gesehen und schon kann ich etwas bewerten... das hat das Spiel nicht verdient!


----------



## JillValentine21 (29. Juni 2011)

MeeresGeist schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei einem Freund da er eine GTX 580 hat.
> Wir haben das Textur pack und DX11 installiert.
> 
> Er meinte nur gut das ichs net gekauft hab nach dem anzoggen.
> ...


 
Hm ich verstehe schon was du du meinst aber ganz ehrlich und ohne das nun böse zu meinen aber du kannst nicht erwarten das alle NEUEN spiele die rauskommen hardwarefresser sind und das ihr euch eine so teure superkarte holt ist doch eure entscheidung gut okey klar wid vll auch empfohlen aber schau mal ich habe das Spiel mit ner Geforce GTS 450 gespielt und es läuft mit höchster einstellung und DX11 vollkommen flüssig worauf ich sehr stolz bin ich will kir doch nicht jedesmal wenn ich ein Spiel sehe was mir vll gefällt ne neue grafikkarte kaufen..

Ich meine wenn du dir als Beispiel mal einen Porsche mit sagen wir mal jetzt 500PS und 300Kmh Spitze kaufst kannst du nicht erwarten das du den jeden tag bzw überhaupt voll ausfahren kannst.... Ein Freund von mir hat die selbe Grafikkarte aber der benutzt auch 3 Bildschirme gleichzeitig und auch 3DVision und der nutzt die Karte damit aus für einfaches zocken muss man nicht immer das teuerste nehmen^^

Also ich bin froh wenn ein Spiel gut aussieht und gleichzeitig nicht soviel resourcen frisst (Achja und der Erste Teil läuft bei mir auch auf höchste einstellungen flüssig)


----------



## JillValentine21 (29. Juni 2011)

Hannibal89 schrieb:


> "Was man dem Spiel aber wieder hoch anrechnen muss, ist die Länge. Ich habe etwa bis zur Hälfte gespielt, bevor es mir gereicht hat."
> 
> Woher beziehst du dann dein Recht, über dieses Spiel zu werten???
> Typisch deutsch, ich hab die Hälfte gesehen und schon kann ich etwas bewerten... das hat das Spiel nicht verdient!


 
Typisch Deutsch? Lass diese Rassistische Äußerung mal ganz schnell weg.. Gegenfrage woher nimmst DU dir das Recht zu beurteilen das es TYPISCH DEUTSCH ist? Es ist SEINE meinung die viele teilen und WENN er das Recht nicht hätte würde der Test hier nicht drin stehen. also ist deine Frage beantwortet


----------



## Dativ (29. Juni 2011)

Hannibal89 schrieb:


> "Was man dem Spiel aber wieder hoch anrechnen muss, ist die Länge. Ich habe etwa bis zur Hälfte gespielt, bevor es mir gereicht hat."
> 
> Woher beziehst du dann dein Recht, über dieses Spiel zu werten???
> Typisch deutsch, ich hab die Hälfte gesehen und schon kann ich etwas bewerten... das hat das Spiel nicht verdient!


 
Das mit dem "typisch Deutsch" hab ich mal überlesen. 
Ich hab übrigens gestern einen verfaulten Apfel gegessen, der mich nicht geschmeckt hat. Hätte ich ihn jetzt zuende essen müssen, damit mir dieses Urteil zusteht?

Meiner Meinung nach hat das Spiel eines nicht verdient: So in den Himmel gelobt zu werden. Und ich habe für mich bereits in den ersten Levels entschieden, dass ich es nicht in den Himmel heben kann. Leider wurde es auch nicht wirklich besser. Ich glaube, damit es mich in der zweiten Hälfte noch so vom Hocker hauen würde, müsste es ein komplett anderes Spiel sein.


----------



## Luzif3r (29. Juni 2011)

Ich finds ziemlich dreist ein Spiel nach der Hälfte der Spielzeit zu bewerten!!! Du hast zwar recht mit deinen Ausführungen auch damit das es nicht besser wurde, ABER dann nen "Testbericht" zu schreiben ist irgendwie daneben. Der Test ist kein Test, sondern vielmehr deine Meinung! Ist okay das es dich nicht mehr interessiert hat (Nachvollziehbar) aber dann mach auch kein Test, das ist ein wiederspruch in sich. 

Der Vergleich mit dem Apfen hinkt übrigens gewaltig!
und der ein oder ander sollte mal vll Rassismus Googeln bevor er hier son scheiss schreibt 
"typisch deutsch" ist keinesfalls rassistisch! Ball mal flach halten.


----------



## chbdiablo (29. Juni 2011)

Ich habe dem Schreiberling geraten, den Test auch hier auf PC Games zu veröffentlichen, da ich ehrlichgesagt genau solche Kommentare erwartet habe.
Natürlich ist der Test seine Meinung, wie könnte man sonst einen Test schreiben?
Auch das er das Spiel nicht zu Ende gespielt hat, finde ich für einen dennoch eindeutigen und ausführlichen Lesertest in Ordnung. Die Steuerung, die Grafik oder der Sound werden sich wohl kaum mehr ändern.
Ich stimme mit dem Test auch einigermaßen Überein, hätte mir von Crysis 2 ein anderes Spiel erhofft, schade drum.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. Juni 2011)

Luzif3r schrieb:


> Ich finds ziemlich dreist ein Spiel nach der Hälfte der Spielzeit zu bewerten!!! Du hast zwar recht mit deinen Ausführungen auch damit das es nicht besser wurde, ABER dann nen "Testbericht" zu schreiben ist irgendwie daneben. Der Test ist kein Test, sondern vielmehr deine Meinung! Ist okay das es dich nicht mehr interessiert hat (Nachvollziehbar) aber dann mach auch kein Test, das ist ein wiederspruch in sich.
> 
> Der Vergleich mit dem Apfen hinkt übrigens gewaltig!
> und der ein oder ander sollte mal vll Rassismus Googeln bevor er hier son scheiss schreibt
> "typisch deutsch" ist keinesfalls rassistisch! Ball mal flach halten.


 

Bitte schön:
*Rassismus* deutet „Rasse“ in der einfachsten, biologistischen  Bedeutung als grundsätzlichen bestimmenden Faktor menschlicher  Fähigkeiten und Eigenschaften. Der Begriff Rassismus entstand zu Beginn  des 20. Jahrhunderts in der kritischen Auseinandersetzung mit auf Rassentheorien basierenden politischen Konzepten. In anthropologischen  Theorien über den Zusammenhang von Kultur und rassischer Beschaffenheit  wurde der biologische Begriff der Rasse mit dem ethnisch-soziologischen  Begriff „Volk“ vermengt.

Rassismus zielt dabei nicht auf subjektiv wahrgenommene Eigenschaften  einer Gruppe, sondern stellt deren Gleichrangigkeit und im Extremfall  die Existenz der anderen in Frage. Rassische Diskriminierung versucht  typischerweise, auf (projizierte) phänotypische und davon abgeleitete  persönliche Unterschiede zu verweisen.

Edit: Quelle: Wikipedia

Er hat also vollkommen Recht. 

Zum Test:
Super geschrieben und passt besser zu dem, was ich gesehen habe, als das was unter anderem auch auf dieser Seite getestet wurde.


----------



## moloch519 (29. Juni 2011)

Ich finde der Test/Meinung spiegelt besser wieder was ich beim Spielen gedacht habe als der Ursprüngliche "Pc Games" Test. Wenn man ehrlich ist muss man meiner Meinung nach feststellen, dass Crysis 2 nichts anderes als ein 0-8-15 Shooter mit wahnsinniger Grafik ist. Das wäre ja noch Ok wenn er auch als solcher dargestellt würde, und nicht eine völlig ungerechfertigte Premium Bewertung erhalten hätte. Was vor allem auffällt, ist, dass Crysis 2 im vergleich zu seinem Vorgänger in fast jeder Hinsicht einen Schritt zurück macht. Nanosuit: Weniger funktionen für einfachere Handhabung. Spielwelt: Sehr offene Karten gegen absolut lineare Levels. Fahrzeuge: Praktisch völlig aus dem Spiel entfernt. Selbst Story technisch schafft es Crysis 2 den ersten Teil noch zu unterbieten. Mehr als alles andere schadet dem Spiel aber der riesen Hype der wie so oft im Vorfeld (auch durch gewisse Printmedien  ) erzeugt wurde und dem das Spiel dann einfach nicht im entferntesten gerecht werden kann.


----------



## KeiteH (29. Juni 2011)

Moinsens,

1. Es ist _kein_ Test im klassischen Sinne von dem man natürlich erwarten dürfte, dass er komplett durchgetestet(-gespielt) wird, es ist ein Leser-Test, dabei finde ich es ok und der Vergleich mit dem faulen Apfel hinkt m.M.n. in keinster Weise.
2. Für einen Leser-Test find ich ihn top!
3. Ein Test ist _immer_ subjektiv, so dass man zwangsläufig auch mal anderer Meinung sein kann. 
Bei einem klassischen Spiele-Test sollte zwar die pers. Meinung des Testers nicht so sehr durchscheinen, einem Leser-Test ist dieses jedoch eigentlich schon im Namen mitgegeben..
4. fröhliches schwitzen heute noch (08:12h / in:27,8° / out:24,3°) ... 
greetz


----------



## FlorianStangl (29. Juni 2011)

KeiteH schrieb:


> Moinsens,
> 
> 1. Es ist _kein_ Test im klassischen Sinne von dem man natürlich erwarten dürfte, dass er komplett durchgetestet(-gespielt) wird, es ist ein Leser-Test, dabei finde ich es ok und der Vergleich mit dem faulen Apfel hinkt m.M.n. in keinster Weise.
> 2. Für einen Leser-Test find ich ihn top!
> ...


 
Aus Zeitmangel mache ich einen Fullquote und stimme in allen Punkten zu. Das ist der Grund, warum ich den Test für sehr gut halte. Es ist ein Leser-Test, er unterliegt keinem Codex, keinem Wertungs-Schema, keiner über die Monate hinweg gleichbleibenden Wertungslinie. Leser-Tests sollen keine redaktionellen Tests sein, sondern von Lesern - authentisch, gerne hemdsärmelig. Dieser Test ist leidenschaftlich und gut geschrieben. Deswegen wird er auch noch mal hochgezogen, damit er ein möglichst großes Publikum findet.


----------



## MathMagic (29. Juni 2011)

Der Test ist insgesamt gut geschrieben. Ich finde es löblich, zu erwähnen, dass das Spiel nicht durchgespielt wurde. Diese Tatsache hätte man ohne Probleme verschweigen können, ohne dass es jemandem aufgefallen wäre.

Natürlich ist der Test sehr subjektiv, so wie auch meine Meinung zum Spiel. Für meinen Teil kann ich mich nicht darüber beschweren, dass mir alle Entscheidungen abgenommen wurden. Ich habe das Spiel auf dem zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgespielt. Da meine Skills eher durchschnittlich sind, musste ich mehr als eine Szene wiederholen. Dabei habe ich auch öfters mal die Strategie wechseln müssen. Die Lösungsmöglichkeiten hatten dabei manchmal was mit den "taktischen Optionen" zu tun, manchmal aber auch nicht. Ich musste bei dem Spiel mehr denken als bei den meisten anderen Shootern, die ich bisher (in den letzten 15 Jahren) gespielt habe (Portal ist kein Shooter...). Sehr erfrischend.

Die Inszenierung ist meiner Meinung nach gut. Auf den Straßen findet man Menschen. Tote Menschen, schließlich herrscht Krieg. Ich würde mich da auch nicht auf der Straße aufhalten wollen, sondern Schutz im Untergrund suchen. Dort gibt es auch immer wieder kleinere Ansammlungen von oftmals infizierten Flüchtlingen. Je weiter das Spiel voranschreitet, desto besser wird die Inszenierung. Wenn ein Bürohaus in unmittelbarer Nähe einstürzt und man sieht, dass da noch Zivilisten drin sind, dann ist das schon "großes Kino". Aber ja, es ist richtig, dass es relativ wenige Bombastmomente gibt. Wer solche Momente sucht, der ist bei Modern Warfare oder anderen CoD-Teilen besser aufgehoben. Dafür bieten CoDs Einzelspielerkampagnen stumpfsinnige Gegner und sehr begrenzte Freiheiten, die Levelziele zu erreichen. Bei Crysis 2 war ich mehr als einmal im Tarnmodus mit geringer Energie gefangen und habe mit ansehen müssen, wie die Aliens mit ihren EMP-Stößen nach mir gesucht haben, und dabei ständig näher kamen. Ich fand das spannender als viele Skriptsequenzen in Modern Warfare 2.

Alleine aus den Schilderungen des Testberichts kann ich die Leserwertung nur schwer nachvollziehen. Besonders sticht da der Abschnitt "MAXIMUM Gameplay" heraus (übrigens eine nette Idee mit dem MAXIMUM). Da für mich das Gameplay den wesentlichen Spielspaß ausmacht, hat mich die abschließende Spielspaß-Wertung überrascht. Persönlich hätte ich höher gegriffen, das ist aber nicht der Punkt. Mein Punkt ist, dass die Wertung für meine Begriffe nicht zu dem passt, was im Artikel beschrieben wird.

Grüße

Math


----------



## thor2101 (29. Juni 2011)

Ich finde PCGAMES sollte sich mal ein Beispiel an diesen Lesertest nehmen. Er ist zwar sehr subjektiv, aber auch sehr kritisch. Außerdem liest er sich einfach unterhaltsamer! Wenn PCG so über Crysis2 geschrieben hätte, dann hätte sie mal wieder einen glaubwürdigen Test gebracht. So trau ich keinem Test von PCG! 

offtopic: Was zum Geier ist mit dem Community-bereich geworde? Die Gruppen?? Das ist alles schrecklich!!! Wo sind die bisherigen Pinwandeinträge??? Das ist alles so grauenvoll!! Ihr macht alles schlimmer, statt besser! Ich bin tief enttäuscht!


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Juni 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> Ich finde PCGAMES sollte sich mal ein Beispiel an diesen Lesertest nehmen. Er ist zwar sehr subjektiv, aber auch sehr kritisch. Außerdem liest er sich einfach unterhaltsamer! Wenn PCG so über Crysis2 geschrieben hätte, dann hätte sie mal wieder einen glaubwürdigen Test gebracht. So trau ich keinem Test von PCG!



Ich sehe das etwas anders. Natürlich ist Subjektivität niemals abstellbar, wenn man einen Test schreibt. Aber man sollte schon objektiv an die Sache heran gehen und das Spiel nicht gleich in den ersten Zeilen zerreißen. Der Test ist kritisch. Das ist gut so. Aber auch sehr, sehr subjektiv und liest sich beinahe so wie die Bundestagsrede eines Politikers der Opposition.  

Aber okay, ich stimme in den meisten Punkten überein. Nur hätte ich eine 75%-Wertung gegeben, statt eine 60+-Wertung. Grafik ist klasse, die Inszenierung passt und die Schießereien machen, trotz der Schlauchlevel, durchaus Laune. Die KI der Gegner ist wirklich gelungen, finde ich. Desweiteren wurde die Bedienung des Nano-Suits stark verbessert, was den Spielfluss nochmal erhöht. 

Das einzige, was mich an dem Spiel stört, ist das Checkpointsystem und die fehlenden Endgegner. Die wirre, unglaubwürdige Story kann man noch verkraften, ist für mich aber auch ein arger Störfaktor. Der Test bringt es auf den Punkt, klipp und klar.


----------



## Skyler93 (29. Juni 2011)

Meine Wertung : Multiplayer bin ich OPEN World FREAK, deswegen gefiel mir Crysis 1 viel mehr, ebenso ist es im multiplayer so : Leben rennen töten sterben, leben rennen töten sterben, leben rennen töten sterben, deswegen nur 30% (ja ist wenig ist aber so)

Grafik ist sehr gut gelungen, nur dafür haben wir schlauchlevel, die zerstörungen haben nachgelassen, effekte sind nicht halb so stark, wo ist das ganze eis vom 1er hin? , naja deswegen von mir nur 8 Punkte klar andere Spiele bekommen genauso viel mit schlechterer Grafik ABER ich hab einfach von Crytek mehr erwartet 

Steuerung läuft einwandfrei 10 Punkte, obwohl es mich nervt kein Speed/Stärke anzug zu haben, beim 1er hat mir gefallen Max Speed, rennen mit fäusten max power BAM! 

Sound 9/10 da ich es eig. ziemlich in ordnung finde, klar battlefield hat besseren Sound, aber wenigstens schreit dein charakter nicht "GRANATE, MANN AM BODEN, KEKS GEFUNDEN" um seine Position zu verraten  KACK Bfbc2 

Atmosphäre nur eine 3/10 er hat schon recht, mir fehlt Panik, Dramatik, Scenen wo Aliens richtig schön die Menschen ausrotten z.B. rennt n typ auf dich her und wird dann von nen unsichtbaren zerstückelt (jaja ich bin Psycho aber sowas muss sein!)

also Multiplayer 30%
Grafik 8/10
Steuerung 10/10
Sound 9/10
Atmosphäre 3/10

- Meine Meinung


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Juni 2011)

habe nur die ersten Zeilen gelesen und das mit den nichtabschaltbaren Tips wo man was machen soll sehe ich auch so ... es stört nur... Levels könnten auch weniger Schlauchartig sein ... das es jetzt ganz andere Aliens gibt trübt auch etwas die Stimmung ... aber kann man sich noch erklären es gibt ja auch andere Menschen auch wenn es bei Menschen nur! eine andere Farbe ist ... mit DX 11 Patch und Einstellmöglichkeiten der Grafik die nun vorhanden sind hat es die 90 vielleicht verdient ... aber ohne die ganzen Verschlechterungen zu Teil 1 wären es 100 ok nur bei auch längerer Spielzeit und größeren Multiplayer Leveln wo man auch mehr Fahrzeuge einsetzen kann


zu deinem Test selber ... ganz in Ordnung oder sehr gut aber solltest das Game jetzt mit DX11 noch durchspielen!

@ Mods wo ist die Option hin eine Signatur auszuwählen von 3 ?


----------



## Li2Po4 (29. Juni 2011)

Was ich in diesem Test und in den Kommentaren hier unten alles lesen muss zeigt nur mal wieder, dass nicht jeder einen objektiven Testbericht zu was auch immer verfassen kann. Entweder waren die betreffenden Personen nicht in der Lage zu erklären, warum sie diese Wertung vergaben oder es ist eine der jeweiligen Kritik nicht angemessene Bilanz. Ein subjektiv verfasster Artikel sollte keine Wertung in Zahlen erhalten, dieser hier ist damit nur ein weiteres Beispiel. Und es ist nicht egal, ob man das Ende kennt oder nicht. Wie will man einem Spiel eine Wertung vergeben, wenn man nur die Hälfte gespielt hat? Wenn es "Dativ" so egal ist, warum hat er denn überhaupt einen solchen Artikel geschrieben? 

Unter der Kategorie "MAXIMUM Casual" ist die Rede vom ersten Schwierigkeitsgrad und er beschwert sich dass es da zu einfach ist. Vielleicht ist es ihm ja nicht aufgefallen, immerhin hat er ja auch nur die Hälfte des Spieles gesehen, aber es gibt noch drei weitere Grade. Diese entkräften zwar nicht alle seiner Kritikpunkte in diesem Bereich, aber zumindesten den


----------



## Telekraft (29. Juni 2011)

Ich muss sagen das dieser Test mir aus der Seele spricht! Hoffentlich kommt das irgendwie auch bei Crytek an, damit ein Crysis 3 wieder besser wird. 

Crysis 2 ist zwar optisch mit das beste ( außer Crysis 1 ) was ich bis jetzt auf dem PC gezockt habe, trotzdem fehlt es dem Spiel an Seele. Man hätte kein Konsolenspiel entwickeln dürfen sonder ein Videospiel für dem PC ( wo auch Teil 1 geboren wurde ). Das angebliche Grafik Geschenk von Crytek ist doch nichts anderes als eine gute Werbung für ihre Cryengine! Zudem sind sie uns das schuldig gewesen, da Crysis 1 auf einen Top Level lief. Crysis 2 dagegen wurde am Anfang ziemlich gedrosselt.

Crytek sollte ich mal ein Beispiel an EA und Dice nehmen, dort bekommen PC Spieler größer Maps! Ich finde die engen Schlauchlevels bei Crysis 2 nämlich den größten Lustkiller. Und warum musste man den Multiplayer so verändern?? Aus reiner Profitgier??? Weil sich ein COD so gut verkauft und Crytek ein große Stück vom Kuchen ab haben möchten?? Zia, aber leider ging das nach hinten los, weil am Gameplay geschlampt wurde und man aus Crysis ein COD gemacht hat. Darum verkauft sich Crysis 2 auch nicht so dolle. Ich meine, auf welchem Platz steht Crysis 2?? Ich dachte Crytek wollte COD schlagen.....

Die Grafischen Verbesserungen sind natürlich sehr gut, nur leider ändert das nichts am gesamten Spiel. Warum musste man auch unbedingt die Fahrzeuge aus dem MP entfernen?!? Das ist für mich auch der Hauptgrund kein Crysis 2 mehr zu Spielen.

Also Crytek, bleibt euch das nächste mal selber treu und versucht nicht die Konkurrenz zu kopieren. Denn Crysis 2 ist zu einem reinen COD-Crysis verstümmelt worden! Das einzige was Crysis 2 in meinen Augen noch retten könnte ich der Mapeditor, somit haben dann wieder alle die Möglichkeit geile Maps zu basteln um Online wenigstens den selben Spaß zu haben wie es damals bei Crysis 1 noch war....


----------



## robby23 (29. Juni 2011)

Die Überschrift fasst das Ganze eigentlich sehr gut zusammen.
Hätte es aber schon interessant und besser gefunden, wenn er das Spiel zu Ende gespielt hätte...oft ist es ja so, dass es ab der Hälfte mal einen spielerischen Durchhänger gibt und die Story dann zum Ende hin nochmal an Fahrt aufnimmt (ich habe es noch nicht gespielt...deswegen kA).

Aber dennoch zeichnet sich ein trauriger Trend ab: 
Man wird in den Trialern immer erst heiß gemacht: Es werden die besten Szenen perfekt zusammengeschnitten, mit famoser Musik unterlegt und am Ende merkt man dann doch: Dramatik, Tiefgang und Atmosphäre sind nicht vorhanden.
Aber das ist wohl genau das, was ein guter Trailer bezwecken soll.


----------



## Li2Po4 (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Test und ein paar der Kommentare ziegen warum nicht jeder eine Wertung zu einem Spiel vergeben  können sollte.

Ich wollte erst noch eine Zusammenfassung der Kriterien, die an diesem Artikel einfach nur dumm sind, aber nach der Hälfte hatte ich keine Lust mehr weiter zu lesen. Zu hanebüchend sind deine Erklärungen:
Das Spiel sei zu einfach, berichtest aber nur vom ersten Schwierigkeitsgrad und zihst deine Argumente daran auf. Es gibt noch drei weitere Grade. 
Lobst die Spiellänge, hast aber nur die Hälfe gesehen. Woher weist du, dass es die Hälfte ist und dass das Spiel nicht fünf minuten nach deinem Abbruch das Finale abliefert? 
Benutzt in der Kategorie "MAXIMUM Grafik" nur Lobene Formulierungen, wie "atemberaubend", "Abwechslungsreichtum nicht zu kurz" und "keine Fehler". Warum, wenn du nicht einen negativen Aspekt aufführst, vergibst du nicht 10 von 10 Punkten?
Dann wird tatsächlich noch ein vergleich zu einem Spiel aufgeführt, von dem man noch fast garnichts weiß, es aber in Sachen Inzinirung des Drama und Chaos der Meinung "Dativ" nach übertreffen werden wird.Kann man subjektiv vielleicht sogar von ausgehen, aber soetwas hat in einem Test nichts zu suchen.
Das mit den 7 von 10 bei Sound wurde garnicht erklärt und die 9 von 10 bei Steuerung sind ebenfalls nich nachvollziehbar. 
Und warum bei Multiplayer 0% ? Ich vermute jetzt mal, da über den Mehrspielerteil nich ein Wort verloren wurde und eine unmögliche Wertung von 0% vergeben wurde (genau wie 100, dass er diesen Bereich nicht bewertet hat.

Ich habe den Artikel im nachhienei doch noch vollens durchgelesen, nur so war es mir Möglich die Aufgefürten Punket zu kritisieren. Die wirklichen Mankos bei diesem Test sind aber die oben aufgefürten. Es war "Dativ" nicht Möglich mir als Leser seine Meinug nachvollziehbar zu unterbreiten und die gegeben Wertungen der einzelnen Kategorien und die Gesamtwertung zu erklären.


----------



## Dativ (29. Juni 2011)

Reddragon20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das etwas anders. Natürlich ist Subjektivität niemals  abstellbar, wenn man einen Test schreibt. Aber man sollte schon objektiv  an die Sache heran gehen und das Spiel nicht gleich in den ersten  Zeilen zerreißen. Der Test ist kritisch. Das ist gut so. Aber auch sehr,  sehr subjektiv und liest sich beinahe so wie die Bundestagsrede eines  Politikers der Opposition.


Ich gebe dir recht, die ersten Zeilen sind schon ziemlich kritisch. Aber man will doch irgendwie auf seinen Test aufmerksam machen. Vor allem gings mir ja darum, eben mal einen Test zu schreiben, der nicht den gängigen Wertungsregionen entspricht, die von Metacritic publiziert werden.



			
				Skyler93 schrieb:
			
		

> Sound 9/10 da ich es eig. ziemlich in ordnung finde, klar battlefield  hat besseren Sound, aber wenigstens schreit dein charakter nicht  "GRANATE, MANN AM BODEN, KEKS GEFUNDEN" um seine Position zu verraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, der Vergleich mit BfBc2 ist wohl auch wirklich für die 7 schuld. Seitdem dieses Spiel raus ist, muss ich zwangsweise jedes andere damit vergleichen, was den Sound angeht 
Der Sound in Crysis 2 ist gut, mich stört auch die Nanosuit-Stimme nicht so, aber im Vergleich mit Bc2 wäre noch mehr drin gewesen.  




			
				SchumiGSG9 schrieb:
			
		

> zu deinem Test selber ... ganz in Ordnung oder sehr gut aber solltest das Game jetzt mit DX11 noch durchspielen!


Ich hab die Grafik ja gar nicht beanstandet. Und wenns jetzt plötzlich zu 100% fotorealistisch aussehen würde, das würde das Hauptproblem nicht aus dem Weg räumen, das ich mit diesem Spiel habe.



			
				Li2Po4 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich in diesem Test und in den Kommentaren hier unten alles lesen  muss zeigt nur mal wieder, dass nicht jeder einen objektiven Testbericht  zu was auch immer verfassen kann. Entweder waren die betreffenden  Personen nicht in der Lage zu erklären, warum sie diese Wertung vergaben  oder es ist eine der jeweiligen Kritik nicht angemessene Bilanz. Ein  subjektiv verfasster Artikel sollte keine Wertung in Zahlen erhalten,  dieser hier ist damit nur ein weiteres Beispiel. Und es ist nicht egal,  ob man das Ende kennt oder nicht. Wie will man einem Spiel eine Wertung  vergeben, wenn man nur die Hälfte gespielt hat? Wenn es "Dativ" so egal  ist, warum hat er denn überhaupt einen solchen Artikel geschrieben?


Keiner kann einen objektiven Test schreiben. Und ich gebe zu, dass mein Test weitaus subjektiver ist als z.B. der "echte" PCGames-Test. Wenn jemand meine niedrige Wertung ankreidet, so muss er sich im Gegenzug auch fragen, wie manche Magazine die ganzen hohen Wertungen verteidigen. Bestes Beispiel ist meiner Meinung nach momentan Gametrailers. Die schmeißen in ihren (sehr guten) Video-Reviews nur mit 90er-Wertungen um sich, aber erwecken im Test selbst wegen durchaus vorhandenen Kritikpunkten eher den Eindruck eines guten 80ers. Ist es besser, übertrieben hohe Wertungen zu vergeben, als mal eine möglicherweise untertrieben niedrige?
Ich könnte dir jetzt vorrechnen, warum ich zu der Wertung komme - ist ja nicht so, wie als hätte ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht. Aber wenn du den Lesertest ließst, müsstest du feststellen, dass ich trotz des spaßigen Gameplays die Vercasualisierung kritisiere, trotz der schönen Grafik die Seelenlosigkeit von New York... Das zieht sich fast durch jeden Aspekt, den das Spiel bietet. Meiner Meinung nach bedeutet eine Wertung über 50% doch, dass es mehr Gutes als Schlechtes gibt - und so ließt sich mein Test noch nichtmal. 




> Unter der Kategorie "MAXIMUM Casual" ist die Rede vom ersten  Schwierigkeitsgrad und er beschwert sich dass es da zu einfach ist.  Vielleicht ist es ihm ja nicht aufgefallen, immerhin hat er ja auch nur  die Hälfte des Spieles gesehen, aber es gibt noch drei weitere Grade.  Diese entkräften zwar nicht alle seiner Kritikpunkte in diesem Bereich,  aber zumindesten den


Ich habs auf Normal gespielt. Und ich habe auch im Test geschrieben, dass ich sowas nur auf "Leicht" sehen möchte und sonst nirgends. Ansonsten bitte ich um Aufklärung, ob man in der zweiten Hälfte des Spieles ein Schild findet, das einen darauf hinweist, dass es noch mehr Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt. Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## FlorianStangl (29. Juni 2011)

Li2Po4 schrieb:


> Was ich in diesem Test und in den Kommentaren hier unten alles lesen muss zeigt nur mal wieder, dass nicht jeder einen objektiven Testbericht zu was auch immer verfassen kann.


 
Es ist nicht nötig, dass jeder Test objektiv ist. Wenn es so wäre, würde pro Spiel ein einziger Test reichen. Tests und Wertungen sind immer subjektiv, nur die Ausprägungen sind unterschiedlich. Leser-Tests sind per se erstmal subjektiver als redaktionelle Tests, da in der Regel EIN Leser testet und schreibt, während in Redaktionen MEHRERE Tester ein Spiel spielen.


----------



## snaapsnaap (29. Juni 2011)

*Zum Lesertest:*
Es hätte genausogut Lesermeinung heißen können, wäre wahrscheinlich sogar besser gewesen.
Dennoch werden hier Punkte aufgeführt, die sicher in vielen echten Tests unter den Tisch fallen, oder fallen gelassen werden.
Mir gefällt die Kritik und ich kann sie nachempfinden, ebenso gefällt mir der Stil.
Ich habe mich jedenfalls nicht von den überbewerteten Test blenden lassen, mich auf  meine Intuition verlassen und es nicht gekauft, die richtige  Entscheidung wie sich jetzt herausstellt.

Schon nach MP Demo empfand ich das Spiel als Farce, eben der 0815-(Konsolen)shooter mit Nanotuit.
Ich erinnere mich noch wie nach etwa 10 Minuten die Demo ausgemacht und von der Platte gelöscht habe.
Als ich schrieb, dass es nichts ist, waren die Kommentare entsprechend: "Was will man schon in 10 Minuten erkennen, bla bla..."

*Zu Crysis 2 selbst:*
Crysis 2 ist eben ein Konsolenport, und zwar vom PC zur Konsole und zurück, man kanns nicht anders ausdrücken.

 Alles aus Crysis wurde für den 2. Teil zunächst für die Konsole  vereinfacht: Steuerung, Grafik, Leveldesign, um es anschließend wieder auf den PC lieblos zu portieren. 
Was daraus wurde sehen wir alle sehr gut am  Beispiel der Grafik, nicht einmal DX10 wurde mehr angeboten, ein Witz...
 Man konnte aus 3 Voreinstellungen wählen, nichts selber einstellen, und das für ein ehemaliges PC Studio.

Ein Call of Duty hätte die ganze Story zumindest fantastisch inszeniert und nur so mit dramatischen und kontroverser Szenen um sich geschmissen. Eben eine Mischung aus Independence Day, Cloverfield und Terminator.
Ich hätte mir da gute Szenen vorstellen können, zB Menschen werden in  den Straßen NY von Aliens getötet/aufgesammelt, oder entscheide ob du  die Familie schnell tötest bevor es die Aliens tun und so weiter...

 Mir scheint, als ob Crytek mit dem 2. Teil das nur schnelles Geld machen  wollte. 
Das man damit aber die kleinere PC-Fangemeinde hinter dem ersten Teil vergrault war wohl egal.
Das nun erschienene DX11 Paket ist nur der verzweifelte Versuch die PC  Gemeinde zu besänftigen...



			
				SchumiGSG9 schrieb:
			
		

> aber solltest das Game jetzt mit DX11 noch durchspielen!


Genau solche Kommentare sind es, bei denen ich mich frage, wozu? Macht DX11 das Spiel besser?
Erhälst du nur dann eine innere Befriedigung (nicht sexuelle) wenn du merkst, dass das Spiel ruckelt und das es deinem PC alles abverlangt?

Ein gutes Spiel zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass es auch mit "schlechter" Grafik einen fesseln und binden kann.
Eine gute Grafik sollte nur die Kirsche auf dem Sahnehäubchen sein, und nicht das Sahnehäubchen selbst.


----------



## Krampfkeks (29. Juni 2011)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> *Zu Crysis 2 selbst:*
> Crysis 2 ist eben ein Konsolenport, und zwar vom PC zur Konsole und zurück, man kanns nicht anders ausdrücken.
> 
> Alles aus Crysis wurde für den 2. Teil zunächst für die Konsole  vereinfacht: Steuerung, Grafik, Leveldesign, um es anschließend wieder auf den PC lieblos zu portieren.
> ...


 Du sagst du hast es nicht gespielt aber bewertest das Spiel? 
Du hältst es für ne Frechheit nichtmal Dx10 anzubieten? Crysis 1 hat darauf auch verzichtet, obwohl sie definitiv die Möglichkeit zu hatten.
Schnelles Geld? In Crysis 2 steckt weit mehr Details und Herzblut als in jedem CoD.



Li2Po4 schrieb:


> Das  Spiel sei zu einfach, berichtest aber nur vom ersten Schwierigkeitsgrad  und zihst deine Argumente daran auf. Es gibt noch drei weitere Grade.


Das Spiel ist selbst auf PostHuman nicht außerordentlich anspruchsvoll und wenn man seinen Unsichtbarkeitsmodus ausbaut kann man problemlos an 90% der Gegner vorbeilaufen (direkt durch, schleichen oder Umwege sind überflüssig)



Li2Po4 schrieb:


> Lobst  die Spiellänge, hast aber nur die Hälfe gesehen. Woher weist du, dass  es die Hälfte ist und dass das Spiel nicht fünf minuten nach deinem  Abbruch das Finale abliefert?


Beispiel: Wenn man 10 Stunden gespielt hat weiß man das das Spiel 10 Stunden hat und damit min. doppelt so lang wie die Konkurrenz sind.



HMCpretender schrieb:


> Deine Mühe in allen Ehren aber für einen  "Test" gehört ein Spiel trotz allem durchgespielt.


 +++
Alles andere wäre nur ein erweitertes "hands on" oder ein Vorabtest


----------



## Skyler93 (29. Juni 2011)

achja zur schwierigkeit, crysis 2 ist einfach, habs auf post humanitärer krieger easy going durchgezockt


----------



## snaapsnaap (29. Juni 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Du sagst du hast es nicht gespielt aber bewertest das Spiel?
> Du  hältst es für ne Frechheit nichtmal Dx10 anzubieten? Crysis 1 hat  darauf auch verzichtet, obwohl sie definitiv die Möglichkeit zu hatten.
> Schnelles Geld? In Crysis 2 steckt weit mehr Details und Herzblut als in jedem CoD.


 
Ich hab die MP Demo angespielt um zu sehen das es nichts FÜR MICH ist!
Oder anders ausgedrückt, wenn mir der MP überhaupt keinen Spaß macht,  weil es FÜR MICH nur ein COD mit Nanosuit ist, wozu sollte ich dann  30-40€ für ein bisschen Singleplayer ausgeben?
*Jeder kann selber entscheiden wofür er sein Geld ausgibt.*

Und außerdem hatte Crysis DX10, erst bei Warhead wurde die DX10 Limitierung aufgehoben, blieb jedoch im Spiel.


----------



## Dativ (29. Juni 2011)

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag zur Spiellänge - es soll 19 Missionen geben, ich war bei Mission 8 oder 9 und habe dafür mindestens die Zeit gebraucht, die ich für ein Call of Duty aufgewendet habe. Ich wüsste nicht, warum die folgenden 10 Levels plötzlich innerhalb von 2 Minuten durchzuspielen sind. 
Wegen den ganzen Kommentaren von wegen "du hasts nicht durchgespielt" - sollte ich diese Woche noch die Zeit haben, spiel ichs vielleicht noch durch und schreib dann noch einen kurzen Zusatz - aber wie ich schon sagte, ich kann mir nichts vorstellen, was noch passieren könnte, um die ganzen Kritikpunkte aufzulösen. Die ganzen Gameplay-Hinweise werden wohl auch nach der Hälfte nicht mehr verschwinden und wenn jetzt plötzlich der Punk in New York abgehen würde (so wie ich mir das wünsche), dann wär es genauso unglaubwürdig, weil es in der ersten Hälfte eben nicht so war. Das ganze Setting, so wie es aufgebaut wurde, ist nicht glaubwürdig. Das kriegt man nicht mehr weg.


Des weiteren muss ich jetzt doch noch auf ein paar Punkte von Li2Po4 eingehen:



> Das Spiel sei zu einfach, berichtest aber nur vom ersten  Schwierigkeitsgrad und zihst deine Argumente daran auf. Es gibt noch  drei weitere Grade.


Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass das Spiel zu einfach ist? Ich habe geschrieben, dass mir alles vorgekaut wird und ich nicht selbst nachdenken muss. Abgesehen davon meine ich auch geschrieben zu haben, dass man durchaus knifflige Szenen wegen fehlender Quicksave-Funktion öfters spielen muss. Das ist schlicht falsch was du schreibst.



> Benutzt in der Kategorie "MAXIMUM Grafik" nur Lobene Formulierungen, wie  "atemberaubend", "Abwechslungsreichtum nicht zu kurz" und "keine  Fehler". Warum, wenn du nicht einen negativen Aspekt aufführst, vergibst  du nicht 10 von 10 Punkten?


Weil 10 von 10 Punkten für mich Fotorealismus wäre. Wenn dir das nicht passt, ist das ja nicht schlimm. Ich finde nur, dass man in 3 Jahren keine 10 von 10 Punkten mehr auf die Grafik geben würde. Aber so wie sie jetzt ist, ist sie atemberaubend. 



> Dann wird tatsächlich noch ein vergleich zu einem Spiel aufgeführt, von  dem man noch fast garnichts weiß, es aber in Sachen Inzinirung des Drama  und Chaos der Meinung "Dativ" nach übertreffen werden wird.Kann man  subjektiv vielleicht sogar von ausgehen, aber soetwas hat in einem Test  nichts zu suchen.


Die wenigen Gameplayvideos die ich zu Mw3 gesehen habe, knallen und rummsen mehr als alles, was ich bisher in Crysis 2 erlebt habe. Ich hab ja auch geschrieben, dass ich "befürchte", dass Mw3 die Sache besser machen wird. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es auch so ist. 





> Und warum bei Multiplayer 0% ? Ich vermute jetzt mal, da über den  Mehrspielerteil nich ein Wort verloren wurde und eine unmögliche Wertung  von 0% vergeben wurde (genau wie 100, dass er diesen Bereich nicht  bewertet hat.


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Das brauchst du nicht vermuten, das steht auch so im Test drin.



> Es war "Dativ" nicht Möglich mir als Leser seine Meinug nachvollziehbar  zu unterbreiten und die gegeben Wertungen der einzelnen Kategorien und  die Gesamtwertung zu erklären.


Noch eine Kleinigkeit dazu: Ich hätte Gothic 3 zu Release etwa 8 von 10 auf Grafik, 10 von 10 auf Atmosphäre und vielleicht 8 von 10 auf Sound (vor allem wegen der Musik) gegeben. Trotzdem wäre meine Gesamtwertung NIEMALS über die 65er-Marke gekommen. Es gibt halt hier keine Bewertung für Bugs. Gothic 3 hätte in diesen Wertungsbögen so toll abschneiden können, die ganzen Programmierfehler hätten ihm IMMER das Genickt gebrochen. Und für mich ist es in Crysis 2 die Inszenierung und Dramaturgie, die meiner Meinung nach viele andere halbwegs guten Aspekte des Spiels völlig in den Schatten stellt. Das habe ich aber auch versucht zu begründen.


----------



## Boffboff (29. Juni 2011)

für mich ist und bleibt crysis eine tech-demo mit der man den pc mal voll auslasten kann um zu schauen was er so alles drauf hat. ich habe bei dem 1. sowie 2. teil kein gefühl bekommen dass ich ein spiel spiele.

aber man muss generell sagen, dass kaum ein heutiges spiel(insbesondere spiele des shooter genre) ein richtiges gefühl von einem spiel erzeugt wie damals z.B. Half life 2, Halo oder Prey.
ich vermisse generell spiele wie Zelda Ocarina of Time oder Metal Gear Solid, die man öfter als 1-2x durchgespielt hat. die letzten spiele die mich wirklich überzeugt haben waren zum teil duke nukem forever und das grandiose red dead redemption.

mit "MAXIMUM Casual" hast du die aktuelle lage der spiele, wie z.B. auch bei crysis 2 auf den punkt gebracht !
meiner meinung nach ein guter artikel aus der sicht eines gamers und nicht aus der eines hype kiddis


----------



## Zapman2010 (29. Juni 2011)

Sehr schöner Lesertest, ziemlich verständlich, solche Tests gefallen mir besser als die der Redaktion


----------



## g0ierli (29. Juni 2011)

Crysis 1 hatte das gewisse Etwas. Crysis 2 war für mich ein FAIL. LEIDER. Geniale Grafik sorgt bei mir nicht für Ausgleich zur Story. Ich habe mir auch keinen Hollywood-Blockbuster erwartet, aber dennoch Spannung, die absolut nicht vorhanden war. Ich will Crysis 2 remake mit selber grafik 
Und es ist wirklich dermaßn linear, und ich kam mir wirklich dämlich vor als mir die Wege aufgezeigt wurden, die ich benutzen kann. Keine Scherze oder speziellen Tricks, die man selbst entdecken könnte. Crysis und Crysis Warhead waren für mich der absolute Hammer und sind für mich neben der Assassins Creed-Reihe meine liebsten Spiele. und natürlich Portal ^^
Bei Crysis hatte ich auch oft das Gefühl "das macht mir so schnell keiner nach", wobei beim 2ten Teil wie gesagt alles vorgegeben ist -.-


----------



## Luzif3r (29. Juni 2011)

@ Dativ: Du schreibst "wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil", im Bezug darauf das jemand deinen test (wie er auch schreibt) zuerst nicht zuende gelesen hat, weils ihm zu fadenscheinig war!

Merkst du da vll was? 

Du spielst ein Spiel nicht zuende und zerlegst es hier in seine Einzelteile (ich muss zugeben Teils zurecht)
aber wenn einer das selbe (nicht zuende lesen) mit deinem/deiner Test/Meinung macht dann biste "pissig"?


----------



## Dativ (29. Juni 2011)

Luzif3r schrieb:


> @ Dativ: Du schreibst "wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil", im Bezug darauf das jemand deinen test (wie er auch schreibt) zuerst nicht zuende gelesen hat, weils ihm zu fadenscheinig war!
> 
> Merkst du da vll was?
> 
> ...


 
"Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" war vielleicht ein bisschen unangebracht, stimmt. Falls er sich jetzt angegriffen fühlt, entschuldigung dafür. Meine Rekation stammt wohl daher, dass im selben Abschnitt auch das mit der Spiellänge steht, was er mir in seinem Post angekreidet hat - und das hat er ja gelesen. 
Na gut, vielleicht hat er in der Mitte des Abschnitts aufgehört


----------



## natsen (29. Juni 2011)

crysis war echt war neues und cooles aber crysis 2? naja nach einer halbe stunde ausgemacht weil es so langweilig war. heut zu tage wird sowieso nur schrott produziert...


----------



## Li2Po4 (29. Juni 2011)

@ Dativ

Meine Kritik hörte sich vielleicht etwas zu negativ an. Im Grunde verstehe ich was du meinst und ich finde es prinzipiell auch gut wen "Leser" eine Test mit ihrer eigenen Meinung verfassen, aber anhand der Aufgeführten Punkte habe ich dargestellt, an welchen Punkten mir eine verständliche Erläuterung der eigenen Meinung und nicht zuletzt der vergeben Wertungen fehlte. Mir ist klar, dass die Einzelkategorien nicht zwangsläufig der Gesamtwertung entsprechen. Es ist in einem Test, zumindest nach meiner Meinung, wichtig verständlich zu machen, wieso ich ich exakt diese Zahl vergeben. Und wenn man bei der Grafik nur Lobende Worte findet, aber der Meinung ist eine 10 wäre nicht angebracht, weil nach der eigenen Meinung dies nur Fotorealismus verdient hat, dann finde ich das auch völlig in Ordnung, es sollte dann aber an der entsprechenden Stellen genau so zum Ausdruck gebracht werden. Und wenn man den Vergleich zu MW3 einmal nimmt, dann kann ich auch nachvollziehen, dass die Vermutung auch so zutreffen wird, wobei ich subjektiv jedes CoD langweiliger finde als Tetris, aber bin immer noch der Meinung dass das nicht in einen Test gehört. Du musst das Spiel nicht zwangsläufig durchspielen, deine Kritikpunkte werden sicherlich nicht mehr entkräftet. Ich habe das Spiel schon 3-4 Mal durch, auch wenn es definitiv nicht mit dem Vorgänger mit halten kann.


----------



## CyrionXS (29. Juni 2011)

> Sehr schöner Lesertest, ziemlich verständlich, solche Tests gefallen mir besser als die der Redaktion



gut zu lesen, absolut Subjektiv und nicht wirklich ernstzunehmen.
Man kann es fast auf der Zunge schmecken, dieses...
"Ich spiele solange bis ich genug Meterial für eine schlechte Wertung zusammen habe. Oh Gott, dieser Backstein, DIESER BACKSTEIN. Ich hasse ihn!! 
Das reicht jetzt, auf zu WORD!"

Wobei man nicht von Review sprechen sollte, wenn man es nicht einmal durchgespielt hat.
Wie wäre es mit einem Review zu Memento, oder Mr.Nobody, vielleicht auch das quälende Donnie Darko? Aber nur zur Hälfte schauen bitte.

Verständlich, dass Crysis 2 nicht mit solchen erzählerischen Gewichten konkurrieren kann.
Nur... wie soll man den Artikel bewerten, wenn der Autor sich zwecks objektiver Berichterstattung nicht einmal die "Mühe" machte, es durchzuspielen.
So gemütszerdrückend wie z.B. "Lula 3D " wird es doch kaum sein können.

Oder das Spiel einmal auf "schwer starten", um zu sehen ob die angesprochenen unnötigen Hilfestellungen wegfallen.
Nichts davon. 
Kritisiert, aber nicht differenziert.
Verurteilt, aber nicht evaluiert.

Sofern sich die Kritikfähigkeit des Autors bald nicht merklich weiterentwickelt, hoffe ich, dass dies sein letzter Artikel war. Diese Wertung Hat Crytek nicht verdient, und sie vergrault nur Unwissende.
Trotz der vielleicht harten Worte, bedenkt ob hierin nicht ein wenig Wahrheit liegt.
Die affekthafte Verurteilung meiner Ansicht kann man dann immer noch folgen lassen.

Mfg Cy


----------



## anjuna80 (29. Juni 2011)

Dativ schrieb:


> Das mit dem "typisch Deutsch" hab ich mal überlesen.
> Ich hab übrigens gestern einen verfaulten Apfel gegessen, der mich nicht geschmeckt hat. Hätte ich ihn jetzt zuende essen müssen, damit mir dieses Urteil zusteht?
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach hat das Spiel eines nicht verdient: So in den Himmel gelobt zu werden. Und ich habe für mich bereits in den ersten Levels entschieden, dass ich es nicht in den Himmel heben kann. Leider wurde es auch nicht wirklich besser. Ich glaube, damit es mich in der zweiten Hälfte noch so vom Hocker hauen würde, müsste es ein komplett anderes Spiel sein.


Der Artikel ist kein Usertest sondern eine Usermeinung. Wenn man zu einem Testurteil kommen und man ernst genommen werden will, kann man den Test nicht nach der Hälfte abbrechen und behaupten, dass da eh nichts mehr kommt. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt so viel, dass du es "in den Himmel heben" könntest, dennoch könnten Veränderungen in der zweiten Hälfte die Wertung noch beeinflussen.
Da helfen auch keine Äpfelvergleiche, zumal das Spiel im Vergleich damit lediglich etwas trocken schmecken würde und alles andere als faul ist, wie du mit den durchaus vorhandenen positiven Aspekten auch verdeutlichst. Und demzufolge noch Potenzial nach oben vorhanden wäre.

Ansonsten finde ich deine Ausführungen durchaus gelungen, sowohl inhaltlich als auch sprachlich.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. Juni 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Wobei man nicht von Review sprechen sollte, wenn man es nicht einmal durchgespielt hat.
> Wie wäre es mit einem Review zu Memento, oder Mr.Nobody, vielleicht auch das quälende Donnie Darko? Aber nur zur Hälfte schauen bitte.
> Verständlich, dass Crysis 2 nicht mit solchen erzählerischen Gewichten konkurrieren kann.
> Nur... wie soll man den Artikel bewerten, wenn der Autor sich zwecks objektiver Berichterstattung nicht einmal die "Mühe" machte, es durchzuspielen.
> ...



Das ist harsche Kritik. Er steht aber offenbar nicht alleine mit seiner Meinung da oder? Ich hab auch schon subjektive Filmkritiken geschrieben, wo ich den Film nur zur Hälfte gesehen habe, weil er nunmal bis dahin so schlecht war, dass selbst das dramaturgisch genialste Ende der Welt nichts mehr hätte retten können. Wie weiter oben geschrieben, hätte er es nicht hingeschrieben (was ich ehrlich finde), hätte es keiner bemerkt. 

Ich hab das Spiel auch nicht gespielt, mir aber auf Youtube ein Playthrough mti Kommentar angeschaut und das einzige, was mich in irgendeiner Weise bei der Stange gehalten haben, waren die regelmäßigen "WTF, that doesn't make any sense" Kommentare des Spielers. Ich hab auch in keinster Weise zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt Lust darauf bekommen, das Spiel selber zu spielen. (Mein Pc macht das eh nicht mit und für die Box waren mir die 70 Euro zu schade) 

Also zusammengefasst: Selbst beim zuschauen fielen mir einige seiner genannten Punkte auf (Vorkauen, Schlauchlevels, Story nicht vorhanden oder vollkommen unlogisch und zum einschlafen langweilig.) Es gibt andere Shooter, die mich selbst bei nem Videoplaythrough mehr gepackt haben. Ich kann seine, zugegebenermaßen, subjektive Kritik vollständig nachvollziehen und sich nur daran aufzuhängen, dass er die Hälfte gespielt hat, finde ich nicht gut. Der Artikel ist sauber geschrieben und auch gut dazu, was hier ja selbst ein Redakteur bestätigt. 

Eine Frage hab ich dann nocht: Was macht man denn mit Spielen, die aufgrund von Bugs unmöglich durchzuspielen sind? Verzichtet man auf die Wertung, oder gibt an "bis hierhin hats super Spaß gemacht, deswegen 80-90%, AAAABER hier gehts nicht weiter, deswegn 50% Abzug"? Wenn man letzteres macht, kann man das Spiel immerhin mal im Auge behalten, macht man ersteres, dann würde ich persönlich das Spiel nicht mehr anfassen.


----------



## Exar-K (29. Juni 2011)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich dann nocht: Was macht man denn mit Spielen, die aufgrund von Bugs unmöglich durchzuspielen sind?


 Eine seriöse Redaktion verzichtet dann vorerst auf die Wertung, gibt eine Kaufwarnung heraus und testet nochmal, wenn der Entwickler nachgebessert hat.

Ein "Testbericht" zur ersten Hälfte von einem Spiel/Film/Buch/Musikalbum mag zwar unterhaltsam und schön geschrieben sein (wobei mir bei diesem Beispiel hier die "Ich-Perspektive" nicht zusagt), nur hat sie keinerlei Wert. Als subjektive Schnuppermeinung ja, als Rezension definitiv nicht.
Es sei jedem selbst überlassen, wenn man z.B. Film xy nach 30 Minuten ausmacht. Nur hat eine anschließende Review inkl. Endnote bei IMDB keine Aussagekraft und ich kann sie beim besten Willen nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## JerrY1992 (29. Juni 2011)

genau so find ich crysis 2 auch es hat einfach keine seele, ich stimme den autor voll zu! die story ist wirklich mit die schlechteste die ich je gespielt habe und ich kann auch nur sagen "MAXIMUM Enttäuschung"


----------



## Eyonik (29. Juni 2011)

Es klingt zwar etwas verallgemeinernd aber der Unterschied zwischen Crysis 1 und 2 zeigt wunderbar den Unterschied zwischen PC und Konsolen Spielen und Spielern. Und man bekommt fast den Eindruck, dass Konsolenspieler einfach blöd sind und alles vorgekaut bekommen wollen. "Drücke X um dich zu tarnen", "Drücke O um eine Granate zu werfen", etc... Und diese Linearität der Level finde ich auch erbärmlich. 

Da war Crysis 1 schön... schaut man sich mal das erste Level an, der Strand einer großen Insel, sehr weitläufig und man hatte das Gefühl, wirklich auf einer Insel zu sein, man konnte fast überall hin, konnte laufen, schleichen, mit Jeep oder Boot fahren, das war wirklich Auswahl. Und man musste auch mal selber was machen, was nicht so spannend war, also selber zum Kilometer entfernten Stützpunkt laufen und konnte die Gegner umgehen oder töten, man hatte die Wahl.

Crysis 2 hingegen ist einfach nur vorgekaut mit total linearen Schlauchleveln: Überall befinden sich unsichtbare Wände oder "rein zufällig" so liegengebliebene Trucks, die den Weg versperren. Wärend man in Teil 1 noch die Bäume zerschießen konnte und fast jedes Objekt in der Landschaft bewegen (PhysX sei dank), kann man in Teil 2 nur noch fest vorgegebene Objekte hochheben und der Supersoldat schlecht hin, den man als Spieler verkörpert, kommt nicht an einer verschlossenen Tür vorbei. 

Außerdem nerven mich diese total gescripteten Ereignisse, das Alienraumschiff crasht genau dann in das Gebäude, als sich der Spieler da befindet und er fällt runter ins nächste Level. Alles wirkt total künstlich und gescriptet. Ein großes, frei begehbares New York so wie in GTA4: Fehlanzeige.

Das Spiel ist ein klassisches Konsolenspiel, der Spieler bekommt von Anfang bis Ende Action geboten und vermutlich wollen genau das die Konsolenspieler, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Aber genau da gehlt die Immersion flöten, denn selbst ein Supersoldat muss auch mal nicht so spannende Sachen erledigen, wie einen bereits gegangen Weg zurück gehen, um eine Alienprobe abzuliefern.

Und etwas Offtopic:
Irgendwie glaube ich, die Entwicklung im Bereich KI ist in den letzten Jahren rückläufig. Ich würde jederzeit auf die allerneueste und beste Grafik verzichten, wenn endlich mal wieder ein Spiel mit einer lebendigen Spielwelt erscheinen würde. Eins, wo die NPCs ihrem Tagesablauf nachgehen, mit Tag und Nachtwechsel, der nicht gescriptet ist, ein Spiel indem man wirklich das Gefühl hat, in einer anderen Welt zu sein.


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (29. Juni 2011)

Eyonik schrieb:


> Es klingt zwar etwas verallgemeinernd aber der Unterschied zwischen Crysis 1 und 2 zeigt wunderbar den Unterschied zwischen PC und Konsolen Spielen und Spielern. Und man bekommt fast den Eindruck, dass Konsolenspieler einfach blöd sind und alles vorgekaut bekommen wollen. "Drücke X um dich zu tarnen", "Drücke O um eine Granate zu werfen", etc... Und diese Linearität der Level finde ich auch erbärmlich.
> 
> Da war Crysis 1 schön... schaut man sich mal das erste Level an, der Strand einer großen Insel, sehr weitläufig und man hatte das Gefühl, wirklich auf einer Insel zu sein, man konnte fast überall hin, konnte laufen, schleichen, mit Jeep oder Boot fahren, das war wirklich Auswahl. Und man musste auch mal selber was machen, was nicht so spannend war, also selber zum Kilometer entfernten Stützpunkt laufen und konnte die Gegner umgehen oder töten, man hatte die Wahl.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe deinen laaaaangen Post zwar nicht gelesen aber ich schließe mich an ..... Wayne sagt nein ... ich geh dann mal ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Juni 2011)

Dativ schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir recht, die ersten Zeilen sind schon ziemlich kritisch. Aber man will doch irgendwie auf seinen Test aufmerksam machen. Vor allem gings mir ja darum, eben mal einen Test zu schreiben, der nicht den gängigen Wertungsregionen entspricht, die von Metacritic publiziert werden.
> 
> 
> Ja, der Vergleich mit BfBc2 ist wohl auch wirklich für die 7 schuld. Seitdem dieses Spiel raus ist, muss ich zwangsweise jedes andere damit vergleichen, was den Sound angeht
> ...


 

Dein Test, bzw. deine Leser"meinung" bringt es, wie ich schon sagte, durchaus auf den Punkt. Nur eben das ist das Problem. Ich stimme dir bei vielen Punkten zu. Crysis 2 wirkt auch auf mich wie ein eher lieblos dahin geklatschter Shooter mit technisch toller Bonbon-Grafik (die Beleuchtung ist mir zu krass und das DoF zu übertrieben). Die Gefechte machen Laune, das Gameplay wurde verbessert und die Grafik ist eigentlich sehr in Ordnung. Es ist ein gutes Spiel. Nur fehlt da eben das gewisse Etwas, dieses...naja, auf jedenfall wurde ich nie wirklich warm mit dem Spiel. Ich habs einmal durchgespielt und wieder weg gelegt. Aber ich schweife gerade ab. Sorry. 

Fakt ist: Deine genannten Kritikpunkte werden nicht ausführlich genug erklärt bis gar nicht erklärt. Du zerreißt das Spiel und deine Kritik ist für einen Test viel zu harsch. Mal abgesehen davon, dass du es nicht ganz durchgespielt hast. In einem Test sollte das nicht sein. Zumindest nicht in einem professionellen Test.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Juni 2011)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> *Zum Lesertest:*
> .


 
das er es jetzt noch mal spielen soll habe ich geschrieben da er es noch nicht bis zum ende gespielt hat ! nicht wegen DX11 und dem fake besseren Texturen da haben user schon bessere erstellt!


PS mir gefällt Far Cry und Crysis 1 auch besser aber Teil 2 ist mit DX 11 Patch und User Made Texture Pack auch nicht schlecht ...man sollte es mal gespielt haben und zwar bis zum ende ehe man es bewertet! Es hat schwächen aber das haben alle Games eigenlich ... es ist nicht schlechter als CoD oder BF Bad Company 2 aus meiner sicht kommt aber nicht an Stalker und den Rollenspielelementen die ich sehr mag ran.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. Juni 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eine seriöse Redaktion verzichtet dann vorerst auf die Wertung, gibt eine Kaufwarnung heraus und testet nochmal, wenn der Entwickler nachgebessert hat.
> 
> Ein "Testbericht" zur ersten Hälfte von einem Spiel/Film/Buch/Musikalbum mag zwar unterhaltsam und schön geschrieben sein (wobei mir bei diesem Beispiel hier die "Ich-Perspektive" nicht zusagt), nur hat sie keinerlei Wert. Als subjektive Schnuppermeinung ja, als Rezension definitiv nicht.
> Es sei jedem selbst überlassen, wenn man z.B. Film xy nach 30 Minuten ausmacht. Nur hat eine anschließende Review inkl. Endnote bei IMDB keine Aussagekraft und ich kann sie beim besten Willen nicht ernst nehmen.



Okay hast du absolut Recht. Hab auch keine wirklichen Reviews geschrieben, sondern eben nur Meinungen zur ersten Hälfte. Als ich mal Zeit und Muße hatte, hab ich mir die Dinger meist auch zu Ende angeschaut und ich konnte an meiner Meinung nix ändern... eher sogar noch schlechter bewerten. Habe also im Prinzip dem Film noch gut getan, weil ich früher ausgeschaltet habe 

Naja leidliches Thema. Ich konnte mir zum Beispiel damals bei Gilde 2 einen Leser"test" hier auch nicht verkneifen. Da war ich dann aber auch geladen. Und ich konnte KEINE Wertung richtig nachvollziehen. Das Spiel war schlicht unspielbar im Auslieferungszustand und selbst nach zig Patches (Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere meist von Fans)


----------



## Exar-K (30. Juni 2011)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Okay hast du absolut Recht. Hab auch keine wirklichen Reviews geschrieben, sondern eben nur Meinungen zur ersten Hälfte. Als ich mal Zeit und Muße hatte, hab ich mir die Dinger meist auch zu Ende angeschaut und ich konnte an meiner Meinung nix ändern... eher sogar noch schlechter bewerten. Habe also im Prinzip dem Film noch gut getan, weil ich früher ausgeschaltet habe


 Das gibt es natürlich auch, aber sicherlich auch Fälle die andersrum ablaufen. Viele Filme fangen auch mal zäh an, kommen dann aber in Fahrt, oder es gibt interessante Wendungen und Storytwists im letzten Drittel bzw. ganz zum Ende. Man denke da z.B. an _Die üblichen Verdächtigen_, _Prestige_, _Shutter Island_, oder quasi jeden Shyamalan Streifen.
Also gebt jedem Titel eine Chance und konsumiert ihn bis zum Schluss. Es lohnt sich (zumindest teilweise).


----------



## TwilightSinger (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Dativ,
ein MAXIMUM an Dank für dein „Statement“. Ich habe es mir gerne durchgelesen. Crysis 2 ist ein durchschnittlich guter Shooter. Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger. Der Spielspaß liegt zwischen 60 und 80 Prozent, je nachdem, wie kritisch man das Spiel betrachtet. Wertungen unter 60 Prozent sind oft an persönlichen Enttäuschungen geknüpft und damit für mich auch nachvollziehbar.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass es viele gute bis sehr gute Ansätze in diesem Spiel gibt, die leider nicht konsequent umgesetzt worden sind. Dadurch fehlt dem Spiel die Seele, der Spielspaß (zumindest an vielen Stellen)!
Hier ein paar Beispiele:
Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn sich die Aliens, ähnlich wie die Zergs verhalten würden. Ich hasse diese Viecher. Hass ist eine Emotion und schon bin ich motiviert, diesen Aliens entgegenzutreten. Ergebnis: MAXIMUM an Spielspaß!
Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund. Dieses Stilmittel gekonnt und wohl dosiert eingesetzt eröffnet eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten: der Gegner reagiert, ohne das es für den Spieler sofort ersichtlich wird, auf das Spielerverhalten: man muss an einigen Stellen mit dem Gegner kooperieren und anderen kann man, mal ist es klar warum man unterstützt wird, mal wieder nicht und so weiter. So werden Spannungsbögen aufgebaut. Noch ein abschließenden Blick auf die Konkurrenz. Bioshock schafft es mit solch kleinen Feinheiten den Spieler (mich) zu motivieren: Splicer zu bekämpfen, kein Problem. Sich mit einem Big Daddy oder eine Big Sister zu duellieren, ok man schafft auch das. Treten aber Splicer und Big Daddy / Big Sister auf, wird es sehr ungemütlich: Man hat mit größter Mühe Horden von Splicern davon abgehalten sich der Little Sister zu nähern, deine Lebensenergie ist auf einem kritischen Niveau und dann hörst du das Kreischen der näherkommenden Big Sister…einfach nur großes Kino! Ich liebe es!!!
In diesem Sinne.
Have a good time.


----------



## MeeresGeist (2. Juli 2011)

Du hast völlig recht mit deiner Aussage ich verstehe auch das Normale Supergute Gaming ...nenne ichs mal ohne Hardwarefressen, das zock ich auch gerne.
Mir ist als CoreGamer auch klar das ich so ein spiel wie Crysis1 nicht jeden Tag sehen werde, und ich Spiele auch COD Warfare2 und bin auch froh das,dass spiel mit 60 FPS läuft Tag und nach Rhytmus muß nicht sein. Das Spiel (COD) hat trotzdem eine sau gute Atmosphäre obwohl alle beleuchtungseffekte statisch sind.

Nur früher gabs Highlight Spiele für mich wie HalfLife2, Farcry1, Crysis1.
Die ich zwischen den normalen Games gerne mal genossen hab, aber jetzt gibts die Vorfreude bzw Freude  wenn so ein Spiel da ist nicht mehr.
Da die Highlight Games irgendwie aussterben, ich hab zumindest gedacht wenn Crysis2 schlecht wird, wird es wenigstens Crysis 1 Niveau halten.
Das wäre immer noch Hoches Niveau und vollig aussreichend (Für ein Highlight Spiel) ich  hätte dann immer noch meinen Spass mit Nomad, Prophet und Psycho und wenigenst die gleiche Grafik wie letztes mal.

Statdessen haben sie die Engine angepasst Downscaliert für XBox360,PS3 Verkaufsvertig  verpackt für Firmen die PS3. und Xbox spiele machen wollen.
Und den Coregamer keinen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl gegeben "könnt bissl magerer ausfallen für unsre alten Kunden Core Kunden".
An der Börse hätte es wenigensten ne "Gewinn Warnung" gegeben, wenn man merkt das man  die gestecken Ziele nicht erreicht.

Aber man hat mit absicht nix gesagt und hat vor Release aus Taktischen Gründen zu den Wichtigen Fragen geschwiegen, habs schon gerochen, aber  trotzdem gekauft wollts genau wiessen wie ich halt bin.
Und für 50 euro darf ich auch nörgeln das hab ich mit bezahlt "das nörgeln dürfen" beziehungsweise Kritik zu Äussern damit müssen die Yerli Brothers jetzt leben denn die haben jetzt meine 50 Euro.
Ich darf auch Ehrlich mitreden habs auch ehrlich bezahlt sonst wird ja Crysis 3 noch schlechter wenn ich mich net zu Wort melde, in dem Speziellen Coregaming fall wo ich dachte grafik beleibt gleich schlechter kanns ja net werden als letztes mal.

MfG Meeresgeist


----------



## JillValentine21 (3. Juli 2011)

Halt du den Ball mal flach mit seiner "Typisch deutsch" aussage hat er die deutschen als dumm hingestellt und das ist für mich rassistisch ob DU das anders siehst ist mir persönlich jetzt mal total egal.. Solche Äußerungen müssen nicht sein und fertig und wenns dir nicht passt dann behalt deine Meinung für dich ganz einfach es geht hier um Spiele und das ist SEIN test ER hat das getestet und es bewertet (soviel zum Thema Meinungsfreiheit) Das ist kein Grund seinen Test nun so abzuwerten.. Ich habe das piel auch nicht durchgespielt weil mir das einfach zu blöd wurde.. und zudem war das Ende ja schon vor dem release fast überall in Foren nach zu lesen wegen der Illegalen Version aus dem Internet die schon viele gespielt haben bevor das Spiel auf dem Markt war.. So das ist seine Meinung und ich chließe mich da völlig an da kannst du nun soviel meckern wie du willst die Meinung bleibt.. und was nun gerecht ist also da brauchen wir ja nun mal gar nicht erst mit anfangen. ich denke wir verstehen uns


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. Juli 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das gibt es natürlich auch, aber sicherlich auch Fälle die andersrum ablaufen. Viele Filme fangen auch mal zäh an, kommen dann aber in Fahrt, oder es gibt interessante Wendungen und Storytwists im letzten Drittel bzw. ganz zum Ende. Man denke da z.B. an _Die üblichen Verdächtigen_, _Prestige_, _Shutter Island_, oder quasi jeden Shyamalan Streifen.
> Also gebt jedem Titel eine Chance und konsumiert ihn bis zum Schluss. Es lohnt sich (zumindest teilweise).


 

In den von dir genannten Filmen gehe ich allerdings schon aufgrund von Cast und Regie von vornherein von eher guten Filmen aus. Man wird da zwar auch häufig enttäuscht, aber es geht. Ich meinte nun wirklich eher B-Movies 



> Halt du den Ball mal flach mit seiner "Typisch deutsch" aussage  hat er die deutschen als dumm hingestellt und das ist für mich  rassistisch ob DU das anders siehst ist mir persönlich jetzt mal total  egal.



Mit wem redest du? 
Ich hab dir doch schon unterstützend die Definition von Rassismus reingestellt. Du hast ja Recht gehabt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juli 2011)

Rein schreiberisch gefällt mir der Test. Auch wenn das Spiel nicht beendet wurde, erhalte ich doch alle wichtigen Informationen, die ich brauche um mir einen Eindruck zu machen. Ich beende zwar immer Spiele bevor ich über sie schreibe (denn ich will auch bei jedem Fakt mitreden können), aber wenn mir ein Spiel absolut nicht gefällt dann hab ich keinen Grund es zu beenden. Ob Crysis 2 jetzt wirklich *so* schlecht ist, das man es nicht beenden will, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich hab nen Bekannten, der sogar Half Life so schlecht fand, das er es nicht beenden wollte, worüber ich nur den Kopf schütteln kann. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, wie auch die Ansprüche die man hat. Und eine eigene Meinung zu haben, und sie in einem Text auszudrücken, kann einem eh niemand verbieten.


----------



## johannes141 (5. Juli 2011)

Was Handlung und und Atmosphäre betrifft, da geb ich ihm Recht, da zeigt auch mein Daumen nach untern.
Aber ich sehe dieses Spiel eher als gute Ballerei für zwischendurch, und dafür eignet sich Crysis 2 besser als kein Anderes.
Was Handlung und Atmosphäre angeht gibt es auch andere gute Schooter.
Zur Zeit bin ich beispielsweis von Metro 2033 begeistert.

Achja und zum Thema imba Grafik:
Ich bin auch begeistert von der grafik, aber ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass das spiel grafiktechnisch weniger aufwendig ist als der erste Teil und auch weniger pc-anforderungen braucht. Beim direkten Vergleich habe ich das auch festgestellt.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (25. August 2011)

ich habe mir auch ein geiles new york, GRUSEL setting gewünscht, wo man (wie im ersten trailer das gefühl hat, die aliens sind bedrohlich, schleicehn umher, ähnlich half life 2 die monster da), aber was war? die aliens waren noobs (in wänden verschwindene noobs)

ich hatte niemals das gefühl bedroht zu werden, und da lief ganz gründlich was schief


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. August 2011)

am ende fand ich Crysis Teil 1 besser


----------



## PunktPunkt (1. September 2011)

Crysis 2 is a glump besonders nach dem DirectX 11 Update des stürzt dauernd ab obwohls an der Pc Leistung nich liegen kann ^^


----------



## LetzterPaladin (10. September 2011)

Also, diesene Test hier, kann man ja überhaupt nicht ernst nehmen. Offensichtlich wurde hier schon im Vorfeld mit Missmut an das Spiel herangegangen.
Hier wird sich über Kleinigkeiten aufgeregt, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich habe Crysis 2 vor etwa 5 Minuten beendet und fand das ganze Spiel durchgehen richtig gut. Vor allem die Geschichte um den Nanosuite von Prophet fand ich interessant und toll erdacht.
Der Autor stellt die eigene Meinung als Tatsache da, anscheinend versteht er den Hintergrund der ganzen Geschichte nicht.
Die Story in C2 fand ich sogar wesentlich dichter als die vom ersten Teil. Und das zerstörte NY gefällt mir als Setting auch besser als der Dschungel.
Und wenn man das Spiel dann auch noch nicht mal durchgespielt hat, verlieren fast sämtliche Argumente an Glaubhaftigkeit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2011)

Das Problem der Crytek-Spiele ist meist folgendes: Sie sind technisch und grafisch meist sehr gut, aber sie wirken irgendwie so schrecklich "kalt". Da ist irgendwie keine Seele drin und man kann nicht richtig in die Atmosphäre abtauchen.

Sinnbildlich ausgedrückt: Während man z.B. bei einem Piranha Bytes Spiel vor einem schönen, warmen Kamin sitzt und die Atmosphäre regelrecht aufsaugt...ist es bei einem Crytek Spiel so, als würde man in einem ungemütlichen Büro mit hektischer, stressiger Stimmung sitzen.... So würde ich das atmosphärisch ausdrücken *g*


----------



## der-jan (10. September 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Problem der Crytek-Spiele ist meist folgendes: Sie sind technisch und grafisch meist sehr gut, aber sie wirken irgendwie so schrecklich "kalt". Da ist irgendwie keine Seele drin und man kann nicht richtig in die Atmosphäre abtauchen.
> 
> Sinnbildlich ausgedrückt: Während man z.B. bei einem Piranha Bytes Spiel vor einem schönen, warmen Kamin sitzt und die Atmosphäre regelrecht aufsaugt...ist es bei einem Crytek Spiel so, als würde man in einem ungemütlichen Büro mit hektischer, stressiger Stimmung sitzen.... So würde ich das atmosphärisch ausdrücken *g*


 
Seh ich nicht ganz so, Far Cry verbreitete auch ein "schönes warmes" Gefühl durch das gut gemachter Tropeninsel Setting. Auch kam das Spiel sehr symphatisch rüber (weiß nicht ob es ggf in der deutschen Version verloren ging, aber in der englischen Version war recht netter Humor drin, klasse Mercs Gespräche wie bei NOLF und auch die rothemdige Hauptfigur Jack hatte mehrere gute Sprüche)
Klar die Story war B Movie-haft, aber die Atmosphäre war gut.

Nicht ganz so witzig aber trotzdem in Sachen Atmosphäre richtig gut fand ich Warhead mit der Charakterstudie über Psycho - zu diesem Kerl, zu dem ich in Crysis echt ne Abneigung hatte, hatte ich durch Warhead, durch die Rückblenden etc richtig Verständnis für sein "Gehabe und seine Ansichten" bekommen und der Kerl wurde mir richtig sympathisch.

In der Beziehung stufe ich Far Cry und Warhead deutlich über eine Vielzahl anderer Shooter ein, das ist mindestens vorderes Mittelfeld mit Anschluss zur Spitze und daher kann ich Deine Verallgemeinerung bezüglich "Crytek" spiele echt nicht teilen.

Zurück zu Crysis 2 und dem Lesertest: mir fehlt im dem Text und besonders wegen der provokanten Überschrift ein Vergleich mit anderen Shootern, ein paar Beispiele vom Schreiber, welche Shooter er im Vergleich hat "mit Herz und Seele" ansieht, so klingt es wie eine Phrase und man weiß nicht genau ob er ggf das ganze Shootergenre als "Herzlos" ansieht.

btw richtig gut gefällt mir aber die Namenwahl "dativ" und damit verbunden die Wortgruppe "Lesertest von Dativ" das klingt schön sperrig und falsch


----------



## cgusenbauer (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, was mir am meisten gefehlt hat ist die Verbindung zum Vorgänger. Was ist weiters auf der Insel, mit Nomad und Psycho, geschehen? Und vor allem, warum ist es so kurz? Technisch perfekt wie immer aber Crysis 2 könnte eigentlich auch:" World Invasion - New York" heißen! denn mit dem "alten" Crysis hat es nichts mehr am Hut.


----------

